# Rhein-Main:  Fütterwahnsinn verwandelt Tiere in Monster



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2017)

Redaktionell








*Rhein-Main: 
Fütterwahnsinn verwandelt Tiere in Monster​**Schlagzeile von Extratipp.com:
Riesen-Karpfen, Mammut-Welse, aggressive Nutrias – die Tierwelt in Rhein-Main tickt aus!​*
https://www.extratipp.com/rhein-mai...ahnsinn-verwandelt-tiere-monster-8479373.html

Dass ausgerechnet der Fang eines Anglers, ein Marmor/Silberkarpfen (eh eher Planktonfresser), als Aufmacher herhalten muss, ist eben so.

Dass der planktonfressende Fisch als "Monster" beschrieben wird, in dessen Maul ein Kindskopf passt - nun gut..

Dass derweil im Main immer größere Welse gefangen werden ("echte Mammutfische" wird geschrieben, deren Anblick einen "erschauern" lassen würde..) - vermutlich ist der Autor Nichtangler..

Welche Fischereiexperten er herangezogen hat, laut denen wegen "überquellendem Nahrungsangebot" die Fische so groß werden würden, schreibt er nicht.

Die Nährstoffeinträge in den meisten Flüssen und Seen (z. B. Bodensee - zuwenig Nahrung für Fische, Felchenaquakultur statt Fischfang angedacht etc.) gehen ja sogar teilweise rapide zurück.

Immerhin schiebt laut Artikel Berthold Langenhorst, Sprecher des Naturschutzbundes Hessen, mal nicht den Anglern die Schuld zu, wie das fälschlicherweise ja so gerne gemacht wird, sondern den entenfütternden Großstädtern..

*Zum Thema Futter und Angler:*
Pressemeldung: Anglerverband Niedersachsen - Anfütterverbote sinnlos

Aber nicht nur Fische mutieren zu "Monstern", die einen "erschauern" lassen.

Nutrias sind scheinbar auch ein Problem am Main.



> _*Getarnte Müllentsorgung am Main *
> Mit gravierenden Folgen: „Die Nutrias verlieren jede Scheu vor dem Menschen und werden aggressiv, wenn sie nicht weitergefüttert werden.“ Eine Spaziergängerin an der Maininsel berichtet: „Wenn man nichts mehr hat, laufen die Nutrias einem nach und bedrängen einen."_



Abgesehen davon, dass ich bezweifle, dass eine solche "Spaziergängerin" Nutrias von Kanalratten oder Bibern unterscheiden kann, würde ich mal gerne wissen, was "bedrängt" bedeutet?

Horden von Nutrias hetzen arme Spaziergänger/Innen in Frankfurt den Main entlang mit vor Hunger und Blutdurst gebleckten Zähnen??

*Eigentlich ernstes Thema*
Diese Fütterungsaktionen von Großstädter/Innen und tierliebenden, aber ahnungslosen Bambisyndromisten an vielen Gewässern, aber auch z. B. was Wildtiere (Wildschweine in Berlin) angeht, ist eine Katastrophe.

Ja!

Aber nicht wegen dem hier kolportierten "zusätzlichen Nährstoffeintrag", der Fische zu Monstern und Nutrias zu angriffslustigen Raubtieren mutieren lässt. 

Dazu ist die Menge definitiv zu gering, um bei den Gewässermaßen wie im Main tatsächlich einen solchen Einfluss auszuüben.

Problematischer ist das, wenn dadurch zum Beispiel Enten und Schwäne im Winter vom ziehen abgehalten werden, wenn Ratten sich da ein kostenloses Büffet holen und sich noch mehr ausbreiten können, wenn sich eigentlich wilde Tiere an Menschen gewöhnen und Scheu verlieren (wie auch Wildscheine in Berlin z. B.) etc...

So, wie das Thema hier vom Extrablatt aber aufgemacht wurde, ist das alles andere als sinnvoll, will man das Füttern durch Tier"freunde" unterbinden.

Dazu brauchts dann schon ein paar richtige Fakten, und nicht platt Monsterkarpfen und -waller  und auf Blutdurst getrimmte Nutrias am Mainufer...

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## wobbler68 (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Rhein-Main:  Fütterwahnsinn verwandelt Tiere in Monster*

Hallo

Zitat von Thomas9904:
Abgesehen davon, dass ich bezweifle, dass eine solche "Spaziergängerin" Nutrias von Kanalratten oder Bibern unterscheiden kann, würde ich mal gerne wissen, was "bedrängt" bedeutet?

Horden von Nutrias hetzen arme Spaziergänger/Innen in Frankfurt den Main entlang mit vor Hunger und Blutdurst gebleckten Zähnen??


So wie auf den Fotos(79 Stück) im Bericht  zu sehen ist,
https://www.extratipp.com/rhein-mai...ia-nidda-sind-immer-zutraulicher-8432839.html
 laufen da die  Nutrias mit den Enten im Park herum und machen Party.


Wenn die nichts mehr bekommen werden die aufdringlich,genau wie Enten oder Gänse die immer gefüttert werden.:q
Und so ein Nutria(ca.5-6 kg,50-60 cm lang) das hinter einem herläuft ,mit diesen Zähnen,ist schon Respekt einflößend .
*Das ist schon Dackelgröße.*


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Rhein-Main:  Fütterwahnsinn verwandelt Tiere in Monster*

Auch wenn es nur indirekt damit zu tun hat, ist's vielleicht trotzdem interessant.
Der Futtereintrag durch Angler ist allgemein zu vernachlässigen bzw. ist die Phoshatbilanz sogar negativ:

http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/in...rn-anglerverband-niedersachsen-e-v-03-07-2016


----------



## thomas1602 (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Rhein-Main:  Fütterwahnsinn verwandelt Tiere in Monster*

Nutrias sollen sehr schmackhaft sein, vor 1990 gabs die bei uns gelegentlich mal zu futtern, ich kann mich an den Geschmack aber nicht mehr erinnern. 
Meine Eltern würden aber mit Sicherheit sofort einen verspeisen, wenn er küchenfertig geliefert wird.


----------



## wobbler68 (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Rhein-Main:  Fütterwahnsinn verwandelt Tiere in Monster*

Das ganze hat aber einen Haken.|bigeyes

Die gehen in den Untersuchungen davon aus das Fisch auch entnommen wird.

In der Untersuchung steht auch.
*Fischentnahme = Nährstoffreduktion!
*
Bis zu einer Futtermenge von ca. 2kg / Angler / Tag erhöht das Anfüttern den Nährstoffaustrag.


So kann man sich auch Untersuchungen schön reden.

Grade beim Karpfen ist es doch so, das 90 % zu glitschig sind und wieder ins Wasser fallen.
Und mit 2 kg futter wird ein Karpfenangler keine Karpfen anlocken.


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Rhein-Main:  Fütterwahnsinn verwandelt Tiere in Monster*

Alles richtig aber es geht im Link um den Durchschnitt der Angler und da machen Karpfenangler/Relaser eben nicht die Masse aus(es werden nämlich auch reichlich kleine und mittlere Karpfen mitgenommen).:m

Zitat:"......Durchschnittsangler verwendet 7,32 kg Futtermittel pro Jahr.
Gleichzeitig entnimmt er in derselben Zeit 13 kg Fisch...."


----------



## Carsten_ (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Rhein-Main:  Fütterwahnsinn verwandelt Tiere in Monster*

Ich wette mit den Riesen Monstern ist es wie mit extremen Wetterphänomenen: Es gab sie schon immer, seitdem jeder von uns aber ein 20 Megapixel Foto- Smartphone Dings in der Tasche hat, gehen eben die Fotos und Meldungen von so etwas steil. Früher hätte man das vielleicht mit einem "Der übertreibt doch" abgetan. Nichts desto trotz glaube ich schon dass es so krasse Zeitgenossen gibt die aus Tierliebe Kilo oder Zentnerweise Futter für die armen armen Wildtiere bereitstellen.


----------



## Mainhatten (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Rhein-Main:  Fütterwahnsinn verwandelt Tiere in Monster*

Das Foto ist von unserer Strecke. Ihr glaubt nicht was die Leute da tütenweise an Brot etc abschleppen um die Schwäne und Nilgänse zu füttern. Auch andere Kulturen machen da ihr Picknick und der Rest fliegt ins Wasser [emoji16] 
Die Fische, Ratten und Nutrias holen sich sicherlich auch ihren Anteil.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Rhein-Main:  Fütterwahnsinn verwandelt Tiere in Monster*

Also bei uns am Gewässer sind die Nutrias zumindest so aggro, dass sie auf Knicklichtposen
losgehen und diese abbeissen!
Besonders wenn man sich auf ihrer Wiese breitmacht und sie so am Äsen hindert.
Gibt dann immer eine schöne Leuchtspur im Wasser und die Pose ist zumeist reif für die Tonne.

Jürgen


----------



## Trollwut (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Rhein-Main:  Fütterwahnsinn verwandelt Tiere in Monster*

Ich kann mich noch genau dran erinnern, letztes Jahr hat mich beim Wallerangeln eine Ratte angegriffen, die war so groß wie ein ausgewachsener Eber.
Erst nach langer Diskussion konnte ich sie mit einer ganzen Schwarzwälder Kirschtorte davon überzeugen von meinem Camp abzuziehen.

Dass sich allerlei Viehzeug sammelt, wenn an einer Stelle gefüttert wird, sei es jetzt von Spaziergängern, Rentern, Anglern o.A. sollte logisch sein. Auch dass dieses mit der Zeit aufdringlicher wird erklärt sich von selbst - so lange diese keine Gefahr wittern.

Am schnellsten und einfachsten lässt sich das mit Ratten zeigen. Jeder Karpfenangler, der über längere Zeit schon mal an einer Stelle angefüttert hat, hat die Nager über kurz oder lang im Gebüsch um sich rum. Beim Anfüttern fällt einfach immer mal wieder was auf den Boden. Passiert nichts werden sie mutiger, turnen auf dem Gerät rum, zeigen sich scheulos.
Erst wenn dann mal eine hops geht, zum Beispiel durch ne Rattenfalle, wirds für mehrere Wochen wieder ruhig.

Wenn aber den Nutrias, Enten, Ratten und sonstigem Getier nichts passiert und sie auch noch munter absichtlich gefüttert werden ist klar, dass die Population steigt und sich aggressiver verhält.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Rhein-Main:  Fütterwahnsinn verwandelt Tiere in Monster*

Zitat:

"In Offenbach wurde kürzlich eine Folie am Mainufer gefunden, auf der  mehrere Kilogramm gekochter und gewürzter Reis ausgebreitet waren."


Wollte da jemand das ultimativ frische Sushi rollen??|bigeyes:q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Rhein-Main:  Fütterwahnsinn verwandelt Tiere in Monster*

Manche Gebiete sollte man wohl meiden, wenn man das so hört...nicht das man noch einer Nutria-Gang über den Weg läuft.


----------



## rippi (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Rhein-Main:  Fütterwahnsinn verwandelt Tiere in Monster*

Füttert nicht jeder gerne mal so nebenbei seine Boilies an Enten?

 Seht ihr dann sollte auch den Leute verziehen werden, die damit lieber Nutrias füttern wollen!


----------



## schuppensammler (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Rhein-Main:  Fütterwahnsinn verwandelt Tiere in Monster*

Nutrias haben wir an der Saale überall. Ist teilweise ne echte Plage. Sie hängen sich an die Schnur, beißen dir die Posen kaputt, unterhöhlen die Ufer und die Leute kippen noch Säckeweise Futter hin, damit das auch ja noch mehr werden. Aber schmecken tun die übrigens wirklich sehr gut


----------



## petri28 (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Rhein-Main:  Fütterwahnsinn verwandelt Tiere in Monster*



schuppensammler schrieb:


> Nutrias haben wir an der Saale überall. Ist teilweise ne echte Plage. Sie hängen sich an die Schnur, beißen dir die Posen kaputt, unterhöhlen die Ufer und die Leute kippen noch Säckeweise Futter hin, damit das auch ja noch mehr werden. Aber schmecken tun die übrigens wirklich sehr gut



Gibt doch nichts über ein lecker Nutria Steak, wenn auch klein:vik:


----------



## JottU (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Rhein-Main:  Fütterwahnsinn verwandelt Tiere in Monster*

Bei uns gibt es die gemacht wie Karnickel.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Rhein-Main:  Fütterwahnsinn verwandelt Tiere in Monster*



petri28 schrieb:


> Gibt doch nichts über ein lecker Nutria Steak, wenn auch klein:vik:



So sieht's aus. Sehr lecker, die Viecher. Schmecken wie Kaninchen, lassen sich aber leichter fangen. 3 haben sich beim Angeln in Nebenarmen der Neiße (Oberlausitz) bisher in meinen Angelrucksack "verirrt".


----------



## feederbrassen (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Rhein-Main:  Fütterwahnsinn verwandelt Tiere in Monster*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> So sieht's aus. Sehr lecker, die Viecher. Schmecken wie Kaninchen, lassen sich aber leichter fangen .


Ist ja geiljetzt weiß ich warum , der Jäger bei uns so dick geworden ist :q undbekommt 10 € pro Nutriaschwanz.


----------



## fishhawk (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Rhein-Main:  Fütterwahnsinn verwandelt Tiere in Monster*

Hallo,

kann mir schon vorstellen, dass so ein Sumpfbiber  lecker schmeckt und Biofleisch ist das wohl auch. Echte Biber waren früher ja auch ne beliebte Speise in der Fastenzeit, heute stehen sie unter Naturschutz.



> Auch wenn es nur indirekt damit zu tun hat, ist's vielleicht trotzdem interessant. Der Futtereintrag durch Angler ist allgemein zu vernachlässigen bzw. ist die Phoshatbilanz sogar negativ:



Na ja, nen Laien wird man mit der Studie vielleicht beeindrucken können. Wer die Verhältnisse an vielen deutschen Angelgewässern kennt, wird sich das Grinsen nicht verkneifen können.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Rhein-Main:  Fütterwahnsinn verwandelt Tiere in Monster*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> So sieht's aus. Sehr lecker, die Viecher. Schmecken wie Kaninchen,
> 
> 
> Ich denke, ich muß mal eine Nutria verspeisen.
> ...



Das hast du absolut richtig gemacht, nichtsdestotrotz, erzähl das lieber nicht so laut rum.#h


----------



## junglist1 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Rhein-Main:  Fütterwahnsinn verwandelt Tiere in Monster*

Nutrias sind wirklich ziemlich lecker und bei uns reichlich vorhanden und zum abschuss freigegeben. Lebendfallen werden auch aufgestellt.


----------



## crisis (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Rhein-Main:  Fütterwahnsinn verwandelt Tiere in Monster*

Die Nutrias sind bei uns mittlerweile tatsächlich so groß, dass man sie, auch wenn man weiß wie eine Biber aussieht, sie aus der Ferne für einen halten kann. Wenn man dann jemanden, der die Dinger liebevoll mit Nahrung versorgt, darauf anspricht, dass das nicht nur ökologisch fragwürdig, sondern auch, in Anbetracht der großen Zähne, ein bisschen gefährlich ist, wird man üblicherweise angepflaumt. Der waschechte Städter hat auch keine Scheu, seinen Kindern Karotten oder ähnliches zu geben, um damit die lieben Tierchen per Hand zu füttern. Ich wage mir nicht auszumalen was durch die Presse geht, wenn dann mal zugeschnappt wird!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Rhein-Main:  Fütterwahnsinn verwandelt Tiere in Monster*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Also bei uns am Gewässer sind die Nutrias zumindest so aggro, dass sie auf Knicklichtposen
> losgehen und diese abbeissen!


Das ist ja auch ne harte Nummer..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Rhein-Main:  Fütterwahnsinn verwandelt Tiere in Monster*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch ne harte Nummer..



Die Vieher sind extrem neugierig und frech. Ich hab mich vor einiger Zeit beim Angeln in der alten Heimat (Oberlausitz) mal ein paar Minuten vom Angelplatz entfernt. Als ich zurückkam, schaute das Hinterteil vom Nutria aus meinem Rucksack raus und er hat mir ein Brötchen, das zum Schwimmbrotangeln gedacht war, geklaut.


----------



## -MW- (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Rhein-Main:  Fütterwahnsinn verwandelt Tiere in Monster*

...beim Ansitzen, vor allem am Main kommen immer welche Vorbei...klauen teilweise die Köfi´s oder wuseln am Platz rum....aber das die Knicklichtposen angreifen hab ich so noch nicht erlebt, aber in Stillgewässern vorstellbar.

 Sehr interessant finde ich das manche die essen:q Bio ist das auf jeden Fall, aber die Viecher häuten und zerlegen könnte ich nicht


----------



## thanatos (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Rhein-Main:  Fütterwahnsinn verwandelt Tiere in Monster*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> So sieht's aus. Sehr lecker, die Viecher. Schmecken wie Kaninchen, lassen sich aber leichter fangen. 3 haben sich beim Angeln in Nebenarmen der Neiße (Oberlausitz) bisher in meinen Angelrucksack "verirrt".



#d schmecken lecker aber nicht wie Karnickel 

 Tiere die an das füttern gewohnt sind wollen natürlich satt werden und da sind Nutrias ja noch harmlos ,kenne Bericht aus Rumänien das die niedlichen Bären der Meinung waren 
 hier gibt's noch mehr und ganze Autos ausgeräumt haben.
 Was gedeckelt wird in Florida sind schon Touris von Delphinen gebissen worden weil sie nicht betatscht sondern satt werden wollten.
 Selbst hatte ich mal ein Problem mit einer Rötelmaus die 
 nicht Ruhe geben wollte solange noch Angelteig da war 
 habe ihr dann immer ein richtig hartes Brötchen mit gebracht .


----------



## Allround-Angler (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Rhein-Main:  Fütterwahnsinn verwandelt Tiere in Monster*



thanatos schrieb:


> #d
> Selbst hatte ich mal ein Problem mit einer Rötelmaus die
> nicht Ruhe geben wollte solange noch Angelteig da war
> habe ihr dann immer ein richtig hartes Brötchen mit gebracht .


Du auch? Bei mir in Baden-Württemberg wuselt auch so eine gierige Rötelmaus rum. Vielleicht ist es sogar dieselbe Wander-Rötelmaus|supergri
Kleiner Tipp an alle:
Tiere bitte nicht füttern!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Rhein-Main:  Fütterwahnsinn verwandelt Tiere in Monster*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp an alle:
> Tiere bitte nicht füttern!


jepp!!!

besser futtern!!!


----------



## fishhawk (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Rhein-Main:  Fütterwahnsinn verwandelt Tiere in Monster*

Hallo,

Fische sind aber auch Tiere und die würde ich zumindest während des Angelns auch gerne  (an)füttern.


----------



## Allround-Angler (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Rhein-Main:  Fütterwahnsinn verwandelt Tiere in Monster*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Fische sind aber auch Tiere und die würde ich zumindest während des Angelns auch gerne  (an)füttern.



Das Futter muss ins Wasser, nicht die Landtiere füttern, sondern die Fische#6!
Hab schon Angler beobachtet, die mit Mais geangelt haben. Gefangen haben die nix, weil die die Enten auf dem Festland gefüttert haben anstatt die Fischlein im Wasser|bigeyes.


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Rhein-Main:  Fütterwahnsinn verwandelt Tiere in Monster*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> jepp!!!
> 
> besser futtern!!!



gegrillte oder gebratene Rötelmaus ?#c
Du schreckst auch vor nix zurück


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Rhein-Main:  Fütterwahnsinn verwandelt Tiere in Monster*

Beim Essen halt ich mich an den Kollegen Anthony Bourdain, der in einer seiner Sendungen zu Moral/Ethik bei der Nahrungsauswahl sagte (sinngemäß):
Was zu dumm oder zu langsam ist und sich fangen lässt, kann man auch bedenkenlos essen...
:q:q:q

Hör ich mich nicht nein sagen....
:g:g:g


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Rhein-Main:  Fütterwahnsinn verwandelt Tiere in Monster*

Hör ich mich nicht nein sagen....
 Mit Schbädsle geht alles ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Rhein-Main:  Fütterwahnsinn verwandelt Tiere in Monster*

faschd ;-)))


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Rhein-Main:  Fütterwahnsinn verwandelt Tiere in Monster*

gegrillte Riesenrötelmaus an Schbädsle a la Thomas mit Seerosenblättern und Teichmummelblüten


----------



## thanatos (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Rhein-Main:  Fütterwahnsinn verwandelt Tiere in Monster*

auch Fische füttern ist nicht immer super ,zu Ostzonen Zeiten bin ich gelegentlich an die Bode bei Altenbrak zum Fliegenfischen gefahren Mindestmaß waren 22 cm -meins 28
 3 waren erlaubt ,habe sehr gut gefangen aber manchmal den ganzen Tag gebraucht um mein 3 zu erwischen .
 Unter der Brücke wo die Touris immer gefüttert haben hab ich dann zwei schöne entdeckt 34 und 42 cm aber sie haben alle Fliegen verschmäht .Habe dann aus Schaumgummi einen
 Würfel geschnitten eine Seite dunkel angemalt als Brotrinde und ´nen 12er Haken rein .Hat keine halbe Stunde gedauert dann waren sie eingesackt.Auf so ´ne doofe Idee Brotfliege
 muß man erst mal kommen.
 .


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Rhein-Main:  Fütterwahnsinn verwandelt Tiere in Monster*

coole Geschichte!!


----------



## Mxxks (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Rhein-Main:  Fütterwahnsinn verwandelt Tiere in Monster*

Tja wie würde Matze Koch wieder sagen: Flexibel bleiben.

Gruß Maeks


----------



## Afrob (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Rhein-Main:  Fütterwahnsinn verwandelt Tiere in Monster*

Ich habe gelesen, dass mittlerweile hunderte Essensreste-Abhängige Nutrias die Taunusanlage am Frankfurter Bahnhofsviertel eingenommen haben. Kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Rhein-Main:  Fütterwahnsinn verwandelt Tiere in Monster*

Möglich ist heutzutage alles - nein, noch nix gehört ;-)))


----------



## DrDosenbier (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Rhein-Main:  Fütterwahnsinn verwandelt Tiere in Monster*

Hier mal eine interessante Posse aus der Hauptstadt:

http://www.tagesspiegel.de/berlin/t...len-mit-salat-gefuettert-werden/20146076.html

 Das gibt es wohl nur in Berlin, dass ein Verantwortlicher zu strafbaren Handlungen aufruft. Nur so; Enten füttern ist in Berlin verboten, egal womit! (Das letztes Jahr etliche Schwäne hier an Vogelgrippe verendet sind, auch dank angelegter Futterplätze, sei am Rande erwähnt)

 In Rostock/Warnemünde gibt man sich konsequenter. Statt halbseidener Tipps gibt es da ein Bußgeld von bis zu 5.000 € fürs Möwen füttern.


----------

